# Why does my dog do this?



## Blessed (Jun 26, 2022)

I have a dog, big dog about 90#s.  He came to live with me when his Dad died in 2020.
My friend, his dad said the dog always did this even as a puppy. I did not believe him but he does it with me.  He gets in front of me and just stops, blocks the way. I have to say Go or nudge him in the butt with my knee. My others follow me all the time.  Do you think he is telling me to follow him? It is okay but there have been times I thought I would wet my pants trying to get him out of the way.
He moves forward for me but will stop again in a few feet and we start all over.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jun 26, 2022)

My dog does that. Sometimes he wants to block me from wherever I'm going. Like when he suspects I'm going elsewhere without him. Sometimes he walks ahead of me, and keeps turning his head to make sure I'm still behind him. Usually he wants some like to go out or to get more dog food. Or he goes to his food bowl and then turns his head and stares at me because he wants some people food on top (like a tsp of parm) and once he gets it, he eats the dog food.

My dog has me trained.

Then he blocks me for no reason, usually when I'm on the way to the bathroom. There is no reason for that because he knows the word "bathroom" and he has been accompanying me in there for 11.5 years.


----------



## Della (Jun 26, 2022)

My little dachshund likes to walk point but she keeps on moving.

I once had a big sheep dog that would do the stop thing, like Blessed's dog.  I think it might be herding instinct.  Trying to keep us nicely contained.  He was impossible to walk or jog with because he was always moving in front of me to keep me from falling out into the street.

Blessed's dog has already lost one owner, he's not letting her get away.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2022)

My DD's biggest Labradoodle used to do that, bless him.... he was the sweetest dog, but he would stop right in front of us when he wanted us not to go   a certain way... now he's buried in my garden, and he stops me everytime I go past to say Good day to him...


----------



## Judycat (Jun 26, 2022)

Dogs use body blocks to display dominance. Sometimes dominance just means you're mine and I'm checking that it's safe to go. I've used this move to keep my dog safe from other dogs while out walking.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 26, 2022)

I know my cat is not a dog, but cats block your way all the time.  I recently trained Buffy to respond to "Beep-beep, Beep-beep" by getting out of my way.  Wish I did it years ago.


----------



## JustDave (Jun 26, 2022)

My puppy does this.  I don't know if it's a dominance thing, or if he knows being in the way is a way to get attention.  If I turn around and go the opposite way, he will just run around to block me again.  With older dogs, it's probably something about dominance.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 26, 2022)

I think our pets are more unpredictable than their masters!


----------



## WheatenLover (Jun 26, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I know my cat is not a dog, but cats block your way all the time.  I recently trained Buffy to respond to "Beep-beep, Beep-beep" by getting out of my way.  Wish I did it years ago.


I do that with my dog, too. Usually it works.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 26, 2022)

My Shepard is so polite.  I just softly say "Excuse me please."  He gets up and moves right away.


----------



## Lawrence (Jun 26, 2022)

I have had dogs do that at times. I usually give them a treat or pay attention to them by sitting down and wrestling with them.


----------

